
“Nobody in the restaurant industry goes to the doctor when they're sick” - geofft
https://twitter.com/nomedabarbarian/status/1232923056097546240
======
stevenicr
I chuckled when the papa johns peeps were freaking out about having to pay for
medical care for employees - what was the statement? 'If I have to pay for
medical care I will need to raise the price of pizza by 10 cents for every
pie!

I chuckled and thought to myself, I would gladly pay an extra 50 cents per
pizza to know that the people there have a doctor and access to advice and
treatment. I would buy there instead of the roma pizza down the street if the
other place did not have health benefits.

But, it takes more than that. It take having paid days off too. It does little
good for a doctor to tell you you are contagious and need rest for 5 days if
you can't afford to miss one (much less half of one to go to the doc)

The best drugs for cough aren't hardly available any more anyway (the war on
opiates has become a war on doctors and pharmacists and they sick).

When it costs $22 an hour to live here where I am at, and food people are
making $10 an hour - I don't know why anyone is surprised that most people
making our food, day caring the kids and other important functions are not
healthy, and using these services is risky.

Of course many people using these services have little options too.

~~~
8bitsrule
Farther down that thread (lightly cleaned):

 _Poverty is a public health crisis, y 'all. Wage Slavery kills. And if you
can't be bothered to care about that out of your basic human dignity, maybe
the fact that the servile class you've been supported by can't afford to not
make you sick will fisking help._

Chickens ... meet roost.

------
rurban
He is only talking about the US, which is not comparable to a normal system.

~~~
m463
If you're in the US, then it is a normal system. :)

